

Six Degrees of Nolan Ryan: Network Science Ranks Baseball Greats - michael_dorfman
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/networkbaseball/

======
balding_n_tired
I see that Sandy Koufax is the only pitcher listed who worked before night
baseball. It would also be interesting to see where the still skinny Barry
Bonds of the 1980s and early 1990s ranked; I suspect still high, but not quite
as high.

